# Diagrama de Robot BEAM



## Renoxxx (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Queria saber si es posible que me ayuden, esque tengo las intenciones de hacer un Robot BEAM Walker y consegui unos diagramas en una pag muy buena pero mi problema a sido que al intentar armar el diagrama en LiveWire no funcion y pues entonces no me quiero arriesgar a tener que comprar materiales por gusto. bueno alguien puede chekar el diagrama y decirme que hice mal o que falla.... gracias.


----------



## galloelectronico (Jul 14, 2010)

renoxxx el problema es que el intregrado que utilizastes en el livewire no es el 74ch... es solo un integrado de 20 patas.te convendria montarlo ya que no algo muy costoso y no creo que tengas problemas es algo muy censillo y conocido.cualquier duda nos mantenemos en contacto.saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

el livewire no tiene para simular ese integrado o si???
utiliza otro simulador...


----------



## galloelectronico (Jul 14, 2010)

hasta donde yo pude ver no, habria que fijarse si hay mas librerias como las hay para otros programas


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

hasta donde yo se para livewire no hay librerias....
yo recomendaria que se simulara en proteus multisim orcad circuitmaker o similares...

saludos


----------



## Renoxxx (Jul 15, 2010)

gracias a todos por su ayuda y pues como era nuevo no sabia que el livewire no tenia ese integrado para simularlo asi que seguire el consejo de galloelectronico y lo hare en forma fisica asi vere si en verdad funcion. Fracias a todos y saludos XD


----------



## rastone1993 (Ago 25, 2010)

y? funcionó?
recuerda poner las soluciones!
saludos


----------



## ralf88 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola.
Soy nuevo en la web y tengo una pequeña duda.
Soy estudiante de Ingenieria Informatica y para un proyecto de electrónica estoy construyendo un robot caminante como este: http://www.cienciafacil.com/PagRobotWalkerZ.html
Y lo he hecho todo, pero no funciona. Os explico:
Si pongo un pequeño motor gira de izquierda a derecha (como tiene que ser) pero si pongo el servomotor no. Y mi duda es que el servomotor tiene el cable positivo y negativo, pero el cable blanco (se supone que envía la señal del movimiento) pues no se donde conectarlo, porque el diagrama no dice nada...
Un saludo y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Padrino (Abr 15, 2011)

Lo que no explica el artículo es que tienes que usar un servo modificado. No es tan difícil hacerlo: http://www.beam-wiki.org/wiki/Hacking_a_Servo. Para este walker puedes usar un motor con buen reductor, sin gastar tanto en el servo (y sin echarlo a perder).

Cuéntanos cómo te fue.



ralf88 dijo:


> Hola.
> Soy nuevo en la web y tengo una pequeña duda.
> Soy estudiante de Ingenieria Informatica y para un proyecto de electrónica estoy construyendo un robot caminante como este: http://www.cienciafacil.com/PagRobotWalkerZ.html
> Y lo he hecho todo, pero no funciona. Os explico:
> ...


----------

